# kein /dev/dsp vorhanden

## Yonathan

nabend.

beim booten erhalte ich immer folgende meldung:

```
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc1 (Mon Sep 12 08:13:09 2005 UTC).

 ALSA device list:

   No soundcards found.
```

seltsamerweise ist /dev/dsp aber da!

```
ls /dev

adsp     cpu     full   hda8  hdd6     loop4     pktcdvd  ram14   rd    vcsa

agpgart  disk    hda    hda9  initctl  loop5     port     ram15   sequencer   vcsa1

audio    dri     hda1   hdb   input    loop6     psaux    ram2    sequencer2  vcsa2

blog     dsp     hda10  hdb1  kmem     loop7     ptmx     ram3    shm   vcs      vcsa3

bus      dvd     hda11  hdb2  kmsg     lp0       pts      ram4    snd  vcs1     vcsa4

cdrom    dvd1    hda2   hdb5  log      mem       ram0     ram5    sound   vcs2     vcsa5

cdrom1   dvdrw   hda3   hdc   loop     misc      ram1     ram6    stderr   vcs3     vcsa6

cdrw     dvdrw1  hda4   hdd   loop0    mixer     ram10    ram7    stdin   vcs4     vcsa7

cdrw1    fb      hda5   hdd1  loop1    null      ram11    ram8    stdout  vcs5     zero

console  fb0     hda6   hdd2  loop2    nvram     ram12    ram9   vcs6

core     fd      hda7   hdd5  loop3    parport0  ram13    random  vcs7

```

und zeigt auf:

```
ll /dev/dsp

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 12. Okt 18:34 /dev/dsp -> sound/dsp

ll dev/sound

insgesamt 0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 12 12. Okt 18:34 adsp

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14,  4 12. Okt 18:34 audio

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14,  3 12. Okt 18:34 dsp

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14,  0 12. Okt 18:34 mixer

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14,  1 12. Okt 2006  sequencer

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14,  8 12. Okt 2006  sequencer2

```

habe alsa fest in den kernel einkompiliert und dazu noch folgendes emerged:

alsa-lib, alsa-headers, alsa-oss, alsa-jack <-- weiß net, ob das tatsächlich nötig ist...

soundkarte ist folgende:

```
00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

```

als module werden folgende geladen:

```
snd_intel8x0           25244  0

snd_ac97_codec         78880  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            1920  1 snd_ac97_codec
```

/etc/modules.d/alsa schaut folgendermaßen aus:

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.5 2006/06/13 10:18:25 uberlord Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `modules-update' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.11 ---

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

führe ich alsaconf nochmal aus, dann erhalte ich als ausgabe:

```
Running modules-update...

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.dep ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

Loading driver...

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                                                                             [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!

```

----------

## Marlo

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Now ALSA is ready to use.
> 
>  For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.
> ...

 

Hast du das auch gemacht?

Und bist du  hiernach  vorgegangen?

Ma

----------

## Yonathan

habe alsasound nicht als boot im rc-update eingetragen, sondern bei default, sonst ist es doch eigentlich genauso, wie da oben gepostet

unmuted ist es mit dem alsamixer, ich kann ja auch mit kaffein und sonstigen progs musik hören und alles, gibt nur eben die oben genannte meldung

----------

## mrsteven

Nur eine Vermutung: Hast du vielleicht versehentlich OSS und ALSA in den Kernel eingebaut? Normalerweise braucht man nur ALSA, und eventuell die OSS-Emulation (zu finden bei den ALSA-Optionen in der Kernelkonfiguration, aber eigentlich mit aoss auch überflüssig).

----------

## Yonathan

habe sowohl alsa, als auch oss drin:

```
<*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

<*>   Sequencer support

< >     Sequencer dummy client

<*>   OSS Mixer API 

<*>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API 

[*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system

[*]   OSS Sequencer API

[ ]   Dynamic device file minor numbers (EXPERIMENTAL) 

[*]   Support old ALSA API

[ ]   Verbose procfs contents 

[ ]   Verbose printk  

[ ]   Debug 

Generic devices  ---> 

PCI devices  ---> 

  <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller 

USB devices  --->  
```

----------

## doedel

```
<*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

<*>   Sequencer support

< >     Sequencer dummy client

<*>   OSS Mixer API

<*>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API

[*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system

[*]   OSS Sequencer API 
```

Ich habe das alles als module compiliert und die old alsa api gar nicht drin. Sonst noch die Soundkarte unter pci devices als Modul und dann alsa-utils emerged. Sobald die alles drin ist kannst du mit alsaconf das Ganze einrichten.

Bei funzts so, ich hatte heute morgen ein kleines problem mit alsa, da ich alles als Module gebaut habe nur das Advanced Linux.... mit Sternchen in der Menuconfig. Als dieses auch ein Modul war gings.

Denk dran wenn du das rausnimmst und die Module baust, musst du auch ein neues bzImage/vmlinux machen. Da hatte ich auch Probleme mit, ich dachte das wäre egal wenn die Treiber doppelt sind....   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Yonathan

ich habe daran nix geändert, seit ich den kernel das erste mal gebaut habe. erst mit dem update auf kde 3.5.3 kam diese meldung, fand das recht seltsam.

werde mal schauen, ob ich es mit modulen mache, dann muss ich die auch alle im /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eintragen, oder?

yona

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du das use-flag oss gesetzt? Ich hatte bei mir diese Meldung, wenn es nicht gesetzt war. Also Kernel mit alsa und oss-Emulation, aber ohne oss. Und use-flags mit alsa und oss, so läuft es bei mir.

----------

## Yonathan

alsa und oss steht bei mir in der make.conf drin, denke nicht, dass es das ist

----------

## NightDragon

Für viele Probleme beim Sound ist es sinnvoll,

alles an alsa nur als Modul zu kompilieren

sprich:

make && make modules_install && modules-update

dannach die kernel, config und System.map nach boot kopieren wo sie hingehören.

und rebooten.

dann alsaconf ausführen, und schauen obs hinhaut.

btw...

gib mal alsactl store ein.

Das speichert die Mixer-Pegel.

----------

